# PITA Snorks



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Well i have started putting snorks on my gade 1k. All I have to say is what a pain in the a!$. Ended up haveing to drill my plastic and zip tieing it down cause it wouldn't stay down. I did mangae to run a full 2" intake snork. Only problem I have now is my bars hit my intake snork in the pic. I ran it like everyone else has so I'm not sure.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good to me


----------



## StuChuck (May 4, 2013)

Hey dookie, this is looking good. Can you post a picture or description of how you joined it to the air box? Did you have to cut the factory intake?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

my son just finished his 13 800 gade, said cvt exhaust was the hardest,he ran all hard pipe with a couple of rubber unions for removal


----------



## StuChuck (May 4, 2013)

Rmax did he run 2" or 1-1/2"?


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I actually used hose from a shop vac. It's 2" id and slides right over the factory rubber hose. Keeps the air intake all 2". Just silicone it up good. Some people are useing a 1.5 x 2 adapter. My clutch hoses are 1.5 spa hose.


----------

